# HMSK105-159913C Engine Key Switch



## mld627 (Nov 11, 2021)

Removed the shroud on my HMSK105-159913C engine on my Storm 10030 snow blower. Accidentally remove the key interlock switch. Putting it back together there is a wire / spade connector which I am not sure where to connect. What do I do with this wire?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Most of those go from the key to the little live junction with the plastic connector just outside the flywheel cover. All it does is ground it when you pull the plastic key out , to keep young kids safe .... As anyone can stick something in there to operate it. ... Lol, anything not conductive of course.....


----------



## mld627 (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks! So what happens if I don't hook it to anything? It looks like the wire was just coiled up and not hooked up to anything. I'm thinking this since when I removed the screws connecting the switch to the metal "shroud" it just fell out. Thinking maybe that the last time I had it serviced (I didn't do the service), the repair shop didn't know what to do with the wire either and just left it connected. (lousy service shop, which is why I am trying to do it myself this time - LOL!)


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That plastic key that is inserted is meant to release the ground tab on the key switch attached to the live system wire, which grounds the system, preventing it from starting. 

It is only a safety feature, and you can operate without it, as lowering the throttle to slow and then in the "off" position, grounds it the same way as well, thus stopping the engine. 

If your not going to use the key, either remove that wire from the tiny plastic junction, or at least cap the end so it does not ground out, and coil it up for later use if desired.


----------



## mld627 (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks, again! This is confirming what I thought.


----------

